# NAMM 2010 (56k = DON'T DO IT!)



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 19, 2009)

I know there are a few threads already, but I personally would like to have a thread with All the new stuff compiled into the first post to compare as well as it be easier to access. So basically if everyone will contribute, this will be a NAMM 2010 7 and 8 string mega thread. 



B.C. Rich
*Kerry King Warlock 7*
_(Yes this has flamed maple top AND tribal graphics..)_





*Jr. V*
_These V's are prototypes and so far I haven't heard from Tim on if these are close or not. _




*STEALTH*





Dean
*RC7 Mahogany*






ESP/LTD
*MH-417*






Emperion














Framus
*Diablo 7*






Ibanez
*RGD2127Z*




*RGA7BK*




*S7420*




*Prestige RGA7*








*RGA8*




*RG1527Z*




*RG7321*




*UV7BK*




*UV77MC Universe*






Jackson
*SLAT 3-7*






LAG
*Stephen Forte*_"Cheaper Model"_






Peavey
*Devin Townsend V* ?

Schecter
*C7 Standard (Prototypes)*








*C7 Custom*








*Damien C7 Elite*




*Damien C8 Elite*




Damien Elite colors: _Crimson Red (CRED), Dark Metallic Blue (DMB), and See-Thru Black (STBLK)_





Suhr
*Modern 7*(Prototype)






I know im missing some...point them out and they will be added!

...let the drooling begin!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 19, 2009)

*RGD2127Z *does it for me, and for some odd reason the KK Warlock 7..?

/Kleenex


----------



## Korngod (Dec 19, 2009)

if ibanez would offer more colors and maybe some nice tops this year would be even more win!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Emperion is completely seperate from ESP/LTD dude.

Still, cool thread!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm pretty sure Emperion is completely seperate from ESP/LTD dude.
> 
> Still, cool thread!



I know they are seperate from ESP.... I have not found anything from ESP.... I put the companies in alphabetical order, and just put ESPs name up there in hopes that there will be some 7 and 8 string Pwnage from them as well.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, Ibanez is really on the ball this year! I was hoping there would be a prestige RGA7! Now I need to come up with $2000 so I can buy one haha! I also wonder how much the RGA8 will be, seeing as it doesn't look like it's prestige, and it has the Ibanez LoZ actives... hmmmm


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 19, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I know they are seperate from ESP.... I have not found anything from ESP.... I put the companies in alphabetical order, and just put ESPs name up there in hopes that there will be some 7 and 8 string Pwnage from them as well.



Ah ok, I thought with the question marks you were asking if Emperion was part of ESP/LTD.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 19, 2009)

Must save some cash!


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 19, 2009)

WOW that blue schecter is awesome!


----------



## abysmalrites (Dec 19, 2009)

Definitely going to make Emperion my next purchase. Their guitars look pretty good, and have great specs. It's like Agile and Ibanez had a baby that eventually killed Ibanez.


----------



## sly (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello,

Also new for 2010 will be the "cheap" version of Lag Stephan Forte (retail price is 1399) : http://www.laboitenoiredumusicien.com/forum/data/lag/GLV S1000SF-BSH-B.jpg


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 19, 2009)

sly said:


> Hello,
> 
> Also new for 2010 will be the "cheap" version of Lag Stephan Forte (retail price is 1399) : http://www.laboitenoiredumusicien.com/forum/data/lag/GLV S1000SF-BSH-B.jpg



Added


----------



## Apophis (Dec 19, 2009)

some really cool designs  but in the other hand nothing really new and unexpected


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 19, 2009)

Better pic of the Prestige RGA7:





Here's a pic of the updated RG7321:





Also, the UV777PBK will be getting a Lo-Pro Edge trem again.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 19, 2009)

This thread is victory


----------



## shredder777 (Dec 19, 2009)

Man that purple rga7 wins


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 19, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Better pic of the Prestige RGA7:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Added


----------



## haffner1 (Dec 19, 2009)

wow, I guess I didn't really get it that my guitar was shown at NAMM!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 19, 2009)

haffner1 said:


> wow, I guess I didn't really get it that my guitar was shown at NAMM!



Tim said that there were some differences between the one you got and the production model, however he did say that it is close.  So I added them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 19, 2009)

sly said:


> Hello,
> 
> Also new for 2010 will be the "cheap" version of Lag Stephan Forte (retail price is 1399) : http://www.laboitenoiredumusicien.com/forum/data/lag/GLV S1000SF-BSH-B.jpg



I've been waiting for a Lag 7 string, but thats not quite to my taste. They should do a 7 string Arkane model.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice thread! I live for the I can get a lefty 24 fret S. Alas my southpaw nature means I'll probably be waiting a while.


----------



## EliNoPants (Dec 19, 2009)

the RGD2127Z is the first Ibanez that isn't an LACS to make me GAS at all, and i'm still only interested if it's a 27" scale, but that body looks sexy as hell

now what Schecter and ESP/LTD need to do is start offering more finishes on the Hellraisers, i believe they're all done in the same factory, so they should have all of the finishes available, where the hell is purple, blue, and green? even in smaller batches of those colors they should be able to do them at a minimal cost


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 19, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> the RGD2127Z is the first Ibanez that isn't an LACS to make me GAS at all,* and i'm still only interested if it's a 27" scale*, but that body looks sexy as hell
> 
> now what Schecter and ESP/LTD need to do is start offering more finishes on the Hellraisers, i believe they're all done in the same factory, so they should have all of the finishes available, where the hell is purple, blue, and green? even in smaller batches of those colors they should be able to do them at a minimal cost



Then get ready for disappointment, it's looking to be 26.5".


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 19, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Then get ready for disappointment, it's looking to be 26.5".



me likey that since 27"hurts my pinky(its handicapped ) and the schecter i played had the perfect scale and i tought that was 26,5" but the neck sucked i like ibby necks =)


----------



## EliNoPants (Dec 19, 2009)

eh, i can live with 26.5", my Schecter grows on me more and more every time i play it, though the neck on my SC-607B is still the most instantly lovable neck i've ever played


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 19, 2009)

you should add this one once it's confirmed


----------



## InCasinoOut (Dec 19, 2009)

When I saw the Prestige RGA 7 for the first time I thought "Holy shit that looks nice!"... and then I realized it pretty much looks just like my Interceptor Pro.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 19, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> When I saw the Prestige RGA 7 for the first time I thought "Holy shit that looks nice!"... and then I realized it pretty much looks just like my Interceptor Pro.



damn you are right!!!!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 19, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> you should add this one once it's confirmed



already on there, just a different picture.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 19, 2009)

The difference is that your Interceptor only has a laminate maple top, while the RGA7 has an actual carved maple top. Also, need a better pic of the RGA7, the magazine add doesn't show nearly the whole guitar, while the Ikebe picture makes the thing look nearly black.

Also, hasn't that LAG Stephen Forte model been out for a while now, just in purple?


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 19, 2009)

Really??? Another freaking NAMM 2010 thread???

Sorry but I have to bring this out


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 20, 2009)

Xaios said:


> The difference is that your Interceptor only has a laminate maple top, while the RGA7 has an actual carved maple top. Also, need a better pic of the RGA7, the magazine add doesn't show nearly the whole guitar, while the Ikebe picture makes the thing look nearly black.
> 
> Also, hasn't that LAG Stephen Forte model been out for a while now, just in purple?



Yeah, Ikebe photos can be a little hit or miss as far as showing the true hue/depth of a guitars color.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 20, 2009)

In the right light that Prestige RGA7 is going to look gorgeous. I want it! I like this thread, its like if I want to instantly see all the new 7 and 8 string guitars coming out then all I will really have to do is check out the first post in this thread.


----------



## Zahs (Dec 20, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Really??? Another freaking NAMM 2010 thread???
> 
> Sorry but I have to bring this out


----------



## Anthony (Dec 20, 2009)

Ibanez is on top again.


----------



## sly (Dec 20, 2009)

Xaios said:


> The difference is that your Interceptor only has a laminate maple top, while the RGA7 has an actual carved maple top. Also, need a better pic of the RGA7, the magazine add doesn't show nearly the whole guitar, while the Ikebe picture makes the thing look nearly black.
> 
> Also, hasn't that LAG Stephen Forte model been out for a while now, just in purple?



It was the custom version (more than 3000). Now, the new version is korean made for app. 1399.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 20, 2009)

If only Ibby necks didnt make my hands commit suicide when i try playing them


----------



## wwjfd (Dec 20, 2009)

abysmalrites said:


> Definitely going to make Emperion my next purchase. Their guitars look pretty good, and have great specs. It's like Agile and Ibanez had a baby that eventually killed Ibanez.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 20, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Really??? Another freaking NAMM 2010 thread???
> 
> Sorry but I have to bring this out



Yeah, I know there are a bunch already. I just thought it would be nice to have all the new stuff lined up together from all the companies, and also to update the first thread with all the new findings so everyone can access them easier to drool and compare.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 20, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> Wow, Ibanez is really on the ball this year! I was hoping there would be a prestige RGA7! Now I need to come up with $2000 so I can buy one haha! I also wonder how much the RGA8 will be, seeing as it doesn't look like it's prestige, and it has the Ibanez LoZ actives... hmmmm


They have a picture of a RGA 7 prestige somewhere.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 20, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> They have a picture of a RGA 7 prestige somewhere.



On the first post of this thread.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 20, 2009)

Framus have made some changes to their Diablo-7 model and added Blackouts and guess what?.............they aren't in the EMG housing!
http://www.harmony-central.com/Prod...era-and-Diablo-Models/large-Diablo7string.jpg


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 20, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> Wow, Ibanez is really on the ball this year! I was hoping there would be a prestige RGA7! Now I need to come up with $2000 so I can buy one haha! *I also wonder how much the RGA8 will be*, seeing as it doesn't look like it's prestige, and it has the Ibanez LoZ actives... hmmmm



The RGA8 is looking to cost somewhere around $800 USD, judging from the EU list price of 775 Euro.


----------



## Vstro (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm putting the *Prestige RGA7 *down as a need in life. Simple as that.


----------



## Zahs (Dec 20, 2009)

Vstro said:


> I'm putting the *Prestige RGA7 *down as a need in life. Simple as that.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 20, 2009)

Vstro said:


> I'm putting the *Prestige RGA7 *down as a need in life. Simple as that.



Me too. Most definitely. That is one sexified piece of wood.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 20, 2009)

Eh if the price for the RGA427Z comes in similar to what it is in Japan at ~$2400 you can get a better guitar for the money 

AAA flame top and generic EMG sized pups? PASS


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 20, 2009)

i thought this was supposed to be a 'all of the companies' NAMM 2010 thread. Maybe if ibanez guitars were specifically excluded  but otherwise of course, what company is discussed in this thread as well

edit: i'm a bit at fault here too 

then again, from the time i've been here endless NAMM threads seem to have been a tradition.

then again, maybe this is why the real oldschool guys don't post anymore


----------



## MacTown09 (Dec 20, 2009)

WOAH. I love those Damien Elite inlays


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 20, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> Framus have made some changes to their Diablo-7 model and added Blackouts and guess what?.............they aren't in the EMG housing!
> http://www.harmony-central.com/Prod...era-and-Diablo-Models/large-Diablo7string.jpg



 Wow!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 20, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Ibanez is on top again.



Bingo. Count me in on pretty much everything they're releasing this year, with the exception of the 7321. I'll be starting with the RGA8.


----------



## TSchmidt (Dec 20, 2009)

Ibanez RGD body = instaboner


----------



## Zahs (Dec 20, 2009)

TSchmidt said:


> Ibanez RGD body = instaboner



thats nice to know...


----------



## killertone (Dec 20, 2009)

Digging the Schecters and TOM string through birdges.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 20, 2009)

*Can we kinda chill with the Ibanez chit-chat in here? I mean there is a freaking thread already dedicated to Ibanez and yet this thread gets derailed?? *


----------



## Zahs (Dec 20, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> *Can we kinda chill with the Ibanez chit-chat in here? I mean there is a freaking thread already dedicated to Ibanez and yet this thread gets derailed?? *



Its just that we are soooo excited that 1 thread sometimes won't cut it....


----------



## Bleak (Dec 20, 2009)

I like the RGA7 Prestige. Out of everything, that's my favorite so far.


----------



## Zahs (Dec 20, 2009)

^ hahahaha


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 21, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> *Can we kinda chill with the Ibanez chit-chat in here? I mean there is a freaking thread already dedicated to Ibanez and yet this thread gets derailed?? *



Fine. Oh man those ESPs for next year are awesome!!



Wait.


----------



## asphyx123 (Dec 21, 2009)

Damn, I haven't noticed that Stephan Forte's Model had 27 frets. Looks interesting, because a lot of 7 string models don't really have great access to the higher frets. I hate the cutaways on my Schecter Damien 7 - hurts the back of my hand.
I cannot attend Namm personally but I'll be looking forward to watching hundreds of youtube videos of the show.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm interested to see the price on the new Schecter Damien 8-string. Presumably it's a bolt-on made to compete more directly against the Agile 8's.


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Dec 21, 2009)

Ibanez definitely raised the bar on this one.

I agree that more RGA7 colours would be cool... I guess there's always the custom shop, if I could afford it right now


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2009)

JesseTheMachine said:


> Ibanez definitely raised the bar on this one.
> 
> I agree that more RGA7 colours would be cool... I guess there's always the custom shop, if I could afford it right now



Ibanez does not have a public custom shop.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 21, 2009)

Any rumors coming from parts manufacturers like Graphtech, Sperzel, Duncan etc? I know Hipshot is working on headless units these days and I've let them know that a 7 string headless trem system is high on a lot of people's list. 

Out of curiousity and the fact that i'm tired/intoxicated, what does it take to become part of NAMM (like actually join them)?

If Ibanez had put standard routes on that RGA Prestige 7, they'd sell a run of those without issue before the middle of the year. I see the active pickup routes as incredibly stupid. I know Nordstrand will do the passive sized pickup 707 sized if you request it btw.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 21, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> Any rumors coming from parts manufacturers like Graphtech, Sperzel, Duncan etc? I know Hipshot is working on headless units these days and I've let them know that a 7 string headless trem system is high on a lot of people's list.
> 
> Out of curiousity and the fact that i'm tired/intoxicated, what does it take to become part of NAMM (like actually join them)?
> 
> If Ibanez had put standard routes on that RGA Prestige 7, they'd sell a run of those without issue before the middle of the year. I see the active pickup routes as incredibly stupid. I know Nordstrand will do the passive sized pickup 707 sized if you request it btw.



There is rumor of a new Duncan pickup... someone from SD posted here asking for test subjects actually. No other news so far.

Updated with Framus and another pic of the prestige RGA. Im really hoping for a Solo 7 from Schecter this year. I Really like that single cut shape, and I would play the hell out of a 7 string version. 

Edit - Also added a picture of the new Schecter C7 "custom" looks like those "Standard" prototypes got some new inlays and a new name. Looks pretty tasty to me.


----------



## mark105 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ibanez RGA7, Delicious !!!!!!!


----------



## paintkilz (Dec 21, 2009)

JesseTheMachine said:


> Ibanez definitely raised the bar on this one.
> 
> I agree that more RGA7 colours would be cool... I guess there's always the custom shop, if I could afford it right now




the problem im seeing with the Prestige RGAs are that now that we can get them, only a few select actually will, because when i convert the prices Ikebe is wanting its still over 2400 for the lower end model.



canuck brian said:


> Any rumors coming from parts manufacturers like Graphtech, Sperzel, Duncan etc? I know Hipshot is working on headless units these days and I've let them know that a 7 string headless trem system is high on a lot of people's list.
> 
> Out of curiousity and the fact that i'm tired/intoxicated, what does it take to become part of NAMM (like actually join them)?
> 
> If Ibanez had put standard routes on that RGA Prestige 7, they'd sell a run of those without issue before the middle of the year. I see the active pickup routes as incredibly stupid. I know Nordstrand will do the passive sized pickup 707 sized if you request it btw.




i agree, extremely dumb on their part, BUT in the product descriptions it talks about how these were designed with Chris Broderick, and he helped design this new "active ibanez pup and eq" couldnt they have done it with a normal route?

and as far as new products go-

Id assume Gibraltar will be selling the bridges they made for the RGA in a 7..because the bridge on the cheaper RGA7 and new 7321 actually list a Gibraltar-7 as the bridge....thanks ibanez! can i trade my old 7321 in for this?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 21, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> *Can we kinda chill with the Ibanez chit-chat in here? I mean there is a freaking thread already dedicated to Ibanez and yet this thread gets derailed?? *


----------



## Zahs (Dec 21, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


>


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> the problem im seeing with the Prestige RGAs are that now that we can get them, only a few select actually will, because when i convert the prices Ikebe is wanting its still over 2400 for the lower end model.
> 
> 
> i agree, extremely dumb on their part, BUT in the product descriptions it talks about how these were designed with Chris Broderick, and he helped design this new "active ibanez pup and eq" couldnt they have done it with a normal route?
> ...



The Euro list price and the Japanese retail price are far higher than any price that any model will be in the US. It's looking like the RGA427 is going to be closer to $2000 and the RGA7321 is going to be closer to $800. Based off of what other guitars with the same list price in the EU have gone for state side. 

As for the Gibraltar bridge, it's just a name. It's not made by a company called Gibraltar, it IS the Gibraltar. As for selling it separate, any dealer can order Ibanez parts. Not to mention you can buy selected parts right off the Ibanez website.


----------



## paintkilz (Dec 21, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Euro list price and the Japanese retail price are far higher than any price that any model will be in the US. It's looking like the RGA427 is going to be closer to $2000 and the RGA7321 is going to be closer to $800. Based off of what other guitars with the same list price in the EU have gone for state side.
> 
> As for the Gibraltar bridge, it's just a name. It's not made by a company called Gibraltar, it IS the Gibraltar. As for selling it separate, any dealer can order Ibanez parts. Not to mention you can buy selected parts right off the Ibanez website.




i figured the sale prices on Ikebe were just that, because they also have a retail price listed which would put the RGA at almost 3k which i know isnt gonna happen.

800 for a a RGA7321? thats a total rip. only difference between that and the RG7321 is a mahogany body and pups. everything else is the same. Plus the bridge pup on the RGA7321 is so far away from the actual bridge it has to sound weird.

and for some reason i always assumed the "Gibraltar" bridge was another company, never knew it was an actual Ibanez item..

sorry for the ibanez talk, ill stop.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> i figured the sale prices on Ikebe were just that, because they also have a retail price listed which would put the RGA at almost 3k which i know isnt gonna happen.
> 
> 800 for a a RGA7321? thats a total rip. only difference between that and the RG7321 is a mahogany body and pups. everything else is the same. Plus the bridge pup on the RGA7321 is so far away from the actual bridge it has to sound weird.
> 
> sorry for the ibanez talk, ill stop.



Oh, I completely went retarded, the $800 is the price for the RGA8, I confused this post with another in the Ibby 10' thread. 

The RGA7321 is gonna be closer to $600, maybe less. My bad.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 21, 2009)

So... how about them new BC Rich Vs? $499 for the red one, the prototype had an Original floyd too. Hopefully the production model will as well. Im really curious of the last model they have not disclosed as of yet. Im really thinking its going to be a Stealth. Hopefully they reversed the V's headstock on the production models as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> So... how about them new BC Rich Vs? $499 for the red one, the prototype had an Original floyd too. Hopefully the production model will as well. Im really curious of the last model they have not disclosed as of yet. Im really thinking its going to be a Stealth. Hopefully they reversed the V's headstock on the production models as well.



Any word on the scales of the Vs?

I really like the bound neck on the purple quilted burst one.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 21, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Any word on the scales of the Vs?
> 
> I really like the bound neck on the purple quilted burst one.



25.5" scale on the KKW and prototype Vs. Also, minus the Tribal graphics the warlock is pretty sweet too. All maple 7 with a Kahler.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 21, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> 25.5" scale on the KKW and prototype Vs. Also, minus the Tribal graphics the warlock is pretty sweet too. All maple 7 with a Kahler.



NICE! 

Yeah, that KKW is BEGGING for a refinish. Perhaps if it's priced right I'll finally have a "slime green" 7-string Warlock.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 21, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> NICE!
> 
> Yeah, that KKW is BEGGING for a refinish. Perhaps if it's priced right I'll finally have a "slime green" 7-string Warlock.



Or maybe just sand off the tribal decals? It does have flamed maple under the tribal work... its hard to see in the picture, but its there.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 21, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Zahs said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## forevermore (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry if this seems like a silly question but, when exactly is NAMM?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 21, 2009)

forevermore said:


> Sorry if this seems like a silly question but, when exactly is NAMM?



EDIT: Whoops, read "When" as "what" 

The Ibanez stuff looks amazing, they have really pulled some cool stuff out of the bag. More maple and bright 80s finishes would have nice I suppose, but what can you do eh?

What is the unique selling point of that Framus Cobra? Aside from being stock equipped with blackouts and having a TOM bridge I mean. To me it just looks awful, like a $150 starter guitar, or something that someone built in their shed...


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 21, 2009)

I want to know more about this Schecter C-7 Custom. Is it a veneer or real maple top? Why Custom?

NAMM is jan 14th-17th


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 21, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> I want to know more about this Schecter C-7 Custom. Is it a veneer or real maple top? Why Custom?
> 
> NAMM is jan 14th-17th



Its not a USA or Custom, its just the model's name. Just like their Standard or Elite, or Hellraiser, etc. Its just the name of the series. They will probably go for the same price thats on DCGL $650 which isn't bad for what it is. I don't think its a veneer...quite hard to do a veneer on that type of carved top.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 21, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> I want to know more about this Schecter C-7 Custom. Is it a veneer or real maple top? Why Custom?
> 
> NAMM is jan 14th-17th



It's called custom because of the pickup choice as it has a Duncan custom in the bridge whereas the standard version that's also due out just has Duncan Designed pickups.


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Dec 21, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


>



Oh my gawd.


----------



## park0496 (Dec 22, 2009)

Great thread 

Any info on ESP/LTD? I know they had some new stuff for the fall...hope they have made some changes


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 22, 2009)

park0496 said:


> Great thread
> 
> Any info on ESP/LTD? I know they had some new stuff for the fall...hope they have made some changes



Im really curious of this too. I haven't heard anything about any new ESPs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd be happy if ESP simply released some of their "home market only" models to the US. Such as the M-Seven, Horizon III, and Kikos.


----------



## Geysd (Dec 23, 2009)

The new bridge of the RG7321 looks really nice and the RGD body is damn hot!


----------



## liamh (Dec 23, 2009)

That LAG Stephen Forte sig looks badass


----------



## Magero (Jan 3, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance, but what's the diff between the old RG7321 and the new one? 

New Schecters look less sexy than I was expecting, and the C8 is still not locked which is disappointed, but the new Ibby's... fuck... Jizz, everywhere.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2010)

Magero said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what's the diff between the old RG7321 and the new one?



The bridge, and truss rod cover, that's about it though.

Current:





New:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 3, 2010)

Already been mentioned in other threads, but presumably at NAMM we will also see more of the new PRS models:

SE Torero






Mike Akerfeldt sig


----------



## chips400 (Jan 3, 2010)

Um soloist 7(Please be fixed bridge!)?


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jan 3, 2010)

For those interested in the Kerry King signature...just found this: 





So it's not only in black.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 3, 2010)

If that BC Rich 7's KK Warlock has a real maple cap instead of a veneer, BC Rich is basically giving you free reign on getting it refinished. If the price is right on that thing, i might snag one and refinish it in a green to dark green burst. Theres 3 places that offer replacement BC Rich headstock logos. I've always wanted a warlock again since selling my first guitar (LA Series Warlock) over a decade ago.

edit - shit. it's a veneer. (post above showed up while i was writing.) Ah well. 7 string stealth or a 7 string warlock with kinda goofy graphics for under a grand is actually a tough choice. I iwish they'd release an Assassin 7. 

Did a bunch of the companies we all like scour forums for this years models? I swear Ibanez, with the exception of everything being black and emg routes, released a bunch of guitars that really hit home with a lot of players here. BC Rich had to have seen the appeal of a niche market for a Stealth 7 and we've seriously seen a lot of it on this board. I'm hoping this year has some more rack gear but i haven't seen anything for amps yet.


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellent compilation.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 3, 2010)

Hot damn I want that Torero.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 3, 2010)

I need the Akerfeldt sig... I NEED IT!


----------



## usagi (Jan 3, 2010)

Mmmm! I want the KK Wartribe.


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd be happy if ESP simply released some of their "home market only" models to the US. Such as the M-Seven, *Horizon III*, and Kikos.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jan 3, 2010)

I would die for an Assassin 7....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey don't go sayin' stuff like that, us UK folk need ESP goodies too


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anybody know anything about the Suhr 7 string?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Does anybody know anything about the Suhr 7 string?



The NAMM model is going to be 25.5" scale 24-fret modern with a Floyd. Though, Suhrs are custom so it doesn't matter really, as the specs can be changed.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The NAMM model is going to be 25.5" scale 24-fret modern with a Floyd. Though, Suhrs are custom so it doesn't matter really, as the specs can be changed.


Awesome! Thanks any pics?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 3, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Awesome! Thanks any pics?



No there are no pics of the prototype and aren't likely to be. If you search John Suhr was on here and posted two threads where all of the information about the Suhr 7 is.

Oh in addition to the above he said there will be 7 string versions of the Suhr pickups and the proto will likely have Aldrich pups.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> No there are no pics of the prototype and aren't likely to be. If you search John Suhr was on here and posted two threads where all of the information about the Suhr 7 is.
> 
> Oh in addition to the above he said there will be 7 string versions of the Suhr pickups and the proto will likely have Aldrich pups.


Cool thanks!


----------



## dewy (Jan 3, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> It's called custom because of the pickup choice as it has a Duncan custom in the bridge whereas the standard version that's also due out just has Duncan Designed pickups.



Pretty fucking sure that has ABSOLUTELY nothing to do with it. Schecter has used the "Custom" title for several different models of guitars in the past (Perhaps the most obvious would be the Tempest Custom which in fact, has Duncan Designed pickups). It simply represents a more "flashy" looking model.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 3, 2010)

That seven string stealth is just pure win from BC Rich


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 3, 2010)

Stealth and UV77MC added  anything i've missed?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 3, 2010)

Well seeing as you hae a pic of an old UV777MC you could put a pic of an old UV777bk with Lo Pro.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Oh in addition to the above he said there will be 7 string versions of the Suhr pickups and the proto will likely have Aldrich pups.



Dude... if this means there will be 7 string Aldrich pickups, then hell yes!


----------



## cyril v (Jan 3, 2010)

damn., i want that black gibraltar to replace the one on my xiphos. anyone know where you can get those at? a new black bridge and matching sperzels would be great.



Adam Of Angels said:


> Dude... if this means there will be 7 string Aldrich pickups, then hell yes!



I'm pretty sure I remember that being mentioned.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 3, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Well seeing as you hae a pic of an old UV777MC you could put a pic of an old UV777bk with Lo Pro.



Thats the picture the website that was taking preorders had.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2010)

cyril v said:


> damn., i want that black gibraltar to replace the one on my xiphos. anyone know where you can get those at? a new black bridge and matching sperzels would be great.



You can probably order it direct from Ibanez as soon as it's "official available". Just call them up and place an order. It'll probably be kinda pricey though.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 3, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Dude... if this means there will be 7 string Aldrich pickups, then hell yes!



Yes that was what John Suhr said in the thread here


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 3, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Thats the picture the website that was taking preorders had.



Yeah those pictures were taken from Ibanezrules.com of old MCs, there hasn't been any pic leaks of the new reissue.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 4, 2010)

That framus is uhh...it doesn't cut it for me  Other than that, Winter NAMM is going to be pretty interesting this year


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm liking all of Ibanez's offerings.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 6, 2010)

New ESP/LTD models announced for NAMM 2010:

The ESP Guitar Company :: News


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm liking that 27 fret horizon, it looks pretty killer without the logo on the 12th fret


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 6, 2010)

I noticed that a lot of brands are going with the FR special instead of the licenced lately on the newer models. This seems to be a good move for players. I have not played one but I hear they are good, and even if not, at least they are a direct swap for an OFR.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Jan 7, 2010)

Jackson Introduces Fresh Blood official pic of the jackson soloist 7


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 7, 2010)

JacksonKE2Shred said:


> Jackson Introduces Fresh Blood official pic of the jackson soloist 7



Oh my god that Soloist 7 look sick.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 7, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Oh my god that Soloist 7 look sick.



+1, although the headstock does seem a little bigger than it should be.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2010)

Why does everyone insist on using EMGs! Still, that Jackson is nice.


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## fabe_sd (Jan 7, 2010)

Seriously, that Soloist 7 looks sooo wrong...that headstock is just rediculous and those damn too small Inlays 
I´m liking the natural 6 String Version though.
The LTD MH417 is totally redundant, too. They should have made it 27" for some diversity.
At least Ibanez has delivered this year


----------



## CooleyJr (Jan 7, 2010)

^ Figures since almost nobody else did. Usually Ibanez is lacking with innovative and WANTED new guitars and colors. They did good this year though. I'm happy about that. 
That soloist's headstock is ginormous and looks very dumb. Also the cutaway/neck ratio is off.


----------



## DC23 (Jan 7, 2010)

Would have liked Jackson to release some more production USA models. Not really big on the MG series.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 7, 2010)

New Jackson and ESP added..... don't tell me thats it?  Sure, its a LOT of guitars  but still... I don't want it to be over yet.


----------



## screamindaemon (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm also hoping there's more to those companies than just these teasers. Really, really hope. Otherwise it's a huge disappointment. Nothing in the ESP/LTD line is new for sevens... though that Earvana nut option is nice... 

The Jackson 7 looks like it has Down's syndrome.

Looks like Schecter and Ibanez rule the day for 7+ strings this year...


----------



## audibleE (Jan 7, 2010)

22km Tombstone said:


> +1, although the headstock does seem a little bigger than it should be.



You could probably hit a hockey puck pretty well with that headstock. Yikes...bad.

Is it me or do the Schecters just seem bulky?

I'm an owner of 4 Schecters and have played them for roughly 10 years now, but this year I'll be switching brands. Just not excited about the Schecter line anymore. Black, red, white and the off blue and green... boring.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jan 7, 2010)

Guys, do you realize that this is BY FAR the best year ever for us sevenstringers?

Finally seven string guitars (and players) have ALL the due respect in the business. I'm happy.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 7, 2010)

fabe_sd said:


> The LTD MH417 is totally redundant, too. They should have made it 27" for some diversity.



It could be the LTD fanboy in me, but I don't think the MH-417 is redundant. 
True, it's the same basic layout as the Viper-417 (25.5", EMG's, mahogany, etc), but LTD already have a 27" scale 7 string (SC-607B) and I can't see them introducing a new model (at least right away) as a baritone. Especially one that (likely) is cheaper and the same shape & color as the SC-607B.

As much as we love them, standard scale guitars are much more popular than baritones. 

Maybe if the model sells quite well they might consider making a baritone version. In any case, it's great to see more 7's!


----------



## loktide (Jan 7, 2010)

i had really hoped they fix the inlays and the goofy headstock on the soloist 7 

i'm really stoked about the MH417, though. hopefully, it'll also be priced like the viper 417


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 7, 2010)

The headstock on the jackson is hideous.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 7, 2010)

i agree the jackson is horrendous. so far ibanez are the only ones to impress me at all this year and im an esp fan boy


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jan 7, 2010)

CooleyJr said:


> ^ Figures since almost nobody else did. Usually Ibanez is lacking with innovative and WANTED new guitars and colors. They did good this year though. I'm happy about that.
> That soloist's headstock is ginormous and looks very dumb. Also the cutaway/neck ratio is off.


still no reverse headstock 7 from ibanez. i'm really dissapointed in that. people like and buy reverse headstocks.


----------



## BLACKFOX86 (Jan 8, 2010)

Those Schecters gave me one big mental orgasm!
Can't wait to see the Schecter models for 2010...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not that bothered by the Jackson headstock. Ain't great, but could be worse.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jan 8, 2010)

*
DEVIN TOWNSEND 

PEAVEY 7 STRING BARITONE 

999 

CONFIRMED*

I cannot say anymore


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 8, 2010)

Pewtershmit said:


> *
> DEVIN TOWNSEND
> 
> PEAVEY 7 STRING BARITONE
> ...



Specs? I want it.


----------



## November5th (Jan 11, 2010)

The Ibanez RGA7 Prestige looks like the one for me in 2010.Awesome.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 11, 2010)

This will be on display in the Jackson area. (my CS Xtrr color v1.0) They rebuilt it for me and gave her the proper shade of green, so they asked Matt's Music and myself if it was ok to show off the 1st version at Namm. We said "sure", people need to see more sexy green guitars


----------



## simsklok (Jan 11, 2010)

did anybody else shit their pants?


----------



## loktide (Jan 11, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> This will be on display in the Jackson area. (my CS Xtrr color v1.0) They rebuilt it for me and gave her the proper shade of green, so they asked Matt's Music and myself if it was ok to show off the 1st version at Namm. We said "sure", people need to see more sexy green guitars



that's one awesome paintjob


----------



## dasflux (Jan 11, 2010)

That one B.C. looks like someone took a blow torch to the xiphos body and it just started to melt away.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 11, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Specs? I want it.



Well, just from looking, 

baritone scale, 27"?
Fixed Bridge
Black Hardware
EMG (probably 707?) bridge pup, no neck pup
Single volume knob
4+3 Headstock
grey w black binding
Neck Through
Rosewood/ebony board



dasflux said:


> That one B.C. looks like someone took a blow torch to the xiphos body and it just started to melt away.



Jackson Warrior much?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 11, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Jackson Warrior much?



I believe the Stealth came first actually. Rick Derringer designed it. Believe it or not it was originally supposed to be a Gibson design, and it was drawn from an Explorer. Gibson turned the design down, and then Rick went to BC Rich.


----------



## blackseeds (Jan 11, 2010)

i have to decide wheter to buy the bc rich stealth 7 or the rusty cooley rc7g


----------



## loktide (Jan 11, 2010)

blackseeds said:


> i have to decide wheter to buy the bc rich stealth 7 or the rusty cooley rc7g



what about the esp nt7 ?


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 11, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Jackson Warrior much?








Here's Chuck playin one of the most famous Stealth's ever. Stealth's were out WAY earlier than Jackson Warriors. 

So far it looks like Ibanez listened to their fans (except for pickup routes), BC Rich listened to their fans, ESP put out a few neat things here and there and I don't know what the hell Schecter decided to do this year.

Jackson's cheap soloist looks like a cheap soloist. hell, even matching the headstock color would have been an improvement. 

Looking foward to that 27 inch scale V from Peavey/Devin.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 11, 2010)

blackseeds said:


> i have to decide wheter to buy the bc rich stealth 7 or the rusty cooley rc7g



For the cost of the RC7G you could by a CS Stealth.


----------



## Dickicker (Jan 11, 2010)

OMFG!!!!!! A 7 STRING STEALTH WITH A FLOYD AND 2 PICKUPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH SHIT!!!!! ULTIMATE METAL GUITAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jan 11, 2010)

Alright! BC Rich officially unveiled their 2010 models today & hell yeah, the 7-string V is there!!! Time to begin skipping meals and stop bringing my car to work to raise money!


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jim Antonio said:


> Alright! BC Rich officially unveiled their 2010 models today & hell yeah, the 7-string V is there!!! Time to begin skipping meals and stop bringing my car to work to raise money!



After buying the red prototype, I would say $600 is a helluva deal for that guitar. There is 1 on ebay already, and if it is as good as mine, it's a win- even though it is made in China. Just add a little weight to the body and you are good to go.  To compare- it is half the price of dean's POS razorback 7 (also made in china), but with passives and an OFR.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 11, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I believe the Stealth came first actually. Rick Derringer designed it. Believe it or not it was originally supposed to be a Gibson design, and it was drawn from an Explorer. Gibson turned the design down, and then Rick went to BC Rich.



Well I was just saying that there's more X type guitars around, not just copying Xiphos' which are newer than both Warrior and Stealth, although Ibanez did have those old X type destroyers.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 11, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Well I was just saying that there's more X type guitars around, not just copying Xiphos' which are newer than both Warrior and Stealth, although Ibanez did have those old X type destroyers.



Ibanez discontinued the Xiphos 7 and Jackson never made a Warrior 7 so I think BC Rich has the "X" market won....I already see a few people buying them as well.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't post anymore, but I had to put down that, the Stealth 7 is godly. I need that guitar like I need to breathe.

That is one of the most awesome guitars I've ever seen.

:: starts saving ::


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## drmosh (Jan 14, 2010)

Pewtershmit said:


> *
> DEVIN TOWNSEND
> 
> PEAVEY 7 STRING BARITONE
> ...



holy fuck, so much GAS right now for that guitar.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 14, 2010)

canuck brian said:


> Here's Chuck playin one of the most famous Stealth's ever. Stealth's were out WAY earlier than Jackson Warriors.
> 
> So far it looks like Ibanez listened to their fans (except for pickup routes), BC Rich listened to their fans, ESP put out a few neat things here and there and I don't know what the hell Schecter decided to do this year.
> 
> ...



Again, I didn't say they came first, I'm just saying there are other guitars with that shape, and yes now you mention it the Stealth came even before the orignially mentioned Xiphos.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 14, 2010)

You know, ESP was kinda disappointing this year. Usually they've got a billion new models, even if they're ones that make you say "damnit! if Only it had one more string" and yeah they have the H417 and it looks Ok even though it doesn't really offer anything I want other than the scale length. Guess its the economy or something? I don't see why the USA didn't get the 7 String NV. That thing is awesome.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 14, 2010)

this is on Matts Musics's pic page look at # 48. It apperas to be a USA SL2H-7
Flickr Photo Download: photo


----------



## LOUDONE (Jan 14, 2010)

mikernaut said:


> This will be on display in the Jackson area. (my CS Xtrr color v1.0) They rebuilt it for me and gave her the proper shade of green, so they asked Matt's Music and myself if it was ok to show off the 1st version at Namm. We said "sure", people need to see more sexy green guitars



Killer guitar! Green guitars do rule!


----------



## Monk (Jan 14, 2010)

Ibanez UK site updated:

IBANEZ GUITARS


----------



## JamesGrote (Jan 14, 2010)

Ibanez US site updated:
Ibanez :: Electric Guitars

Beyond belief, it looks like US doesn't get RGA472 7 string, as rumored. US doesn't even get the awesome Predator Tongue red color. The RGA 6 is the purple flame. Does every other country get the RGA427 except US?


----------



## screamindaemon (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice find. Did anybody else notice that the listing for the RGA8 pickups have them as " Low noise and high power 7-string active pickup"  Whoops...

I really like the ART600.

I am also very dissipointed at the lack of the RGA 7 string prestige. I was really looking forward to that. The RGD's have great scale length, but I really like the carved top and natural finish on the flamed tops... Now i've got to deal with importers... crap...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

screamindaemon said:


> Nice find. Did anybody else notice that the listing for the RGA8 pickups have them as " Low noise and high power 7-string active pickup"  Whoops...
> 
> I really like the ART600.
> 
> I am also very dissipointed at the lack of the RGA 7 string prestige. I was really looking forward to that. The RGD's have great scale length, but I really like the carved top and natural finish on the flamed tops... Now i've got to deal with importers... crap...



Go with Ikebe, from what I hear, they're full of win.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Jan 14, 2010)

Because there are no pics of the RGA prestige 7 on Ibanez's US website does that mean its a japan only release?


----------



## Monk (Jan 14, 2010)

http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/7739/uv77remc.jpg


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Jan 14, 2010)

^ That's kinda awesome.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

It's like Solo in Carbonite but fucking cooler!


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 14, 2010)

That Framus looks sexy as hell!

So does the RGA7 Prestige. But of course they leave us hardtail guys out again. I hope they come out with an RGA7 Prestige in hardtail form.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jan 14, 2010)

gah, why do all these companies have to rape their guitars with EMGs?


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 14, 2010)

Monk said:


>


 

I wouldn't have believed it unless I saw it, who is swirling these?


----------



## Deadfall (Jan 14, 2010)

JacksonKE2Shred said:


> Because there are no pics of the RGA prestige 7 on Ibanez's US website does that mean its a japan only release?


 Dunno man..pretty goddamn stupid not to have it available in the US.Seems its gonna be for sale in germany-indonesia so wtf?
I got it~this would be nice~(Ibanez is secretly giving the US our very on version of the prestige rga7 without the gayass dot inlays...itll have binding too!And without the soap-box emg size pickups).


----------



## slaz (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2010)

slaz said:


>



You know, I know for a fact that Suhr guitars both play and sound amazing, and have an insane level of build quality, but that is just about the most underwhelming guitar I've seen so far, at this NAMM. 

I was picturing a 7-string version of these:





















I know they're custom, and that ones like the ones I posted can easily be ordered. I guess I was just really looking forward to the Suhr 7. 

Don't mind me.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 14, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> I wouldn't have believed it unless I saw it, who is swirling these?



   Darren's back.


Here's more if they haven't already been posted.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah this guitar was so anticipated and you can just predict the response that photo is going to get, Suhr stuffed up with that one.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh and that Suhr? DO WANT!


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Im not going thru 15 plus pages of this thread. But damn If I only bought one 7 Id be happy with the UV77MC Universe. Those are hot! I hope they are as good as the originals.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jan 14, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> gah, why do all these companies have to rape their guitars with EMGs?



quoting myself, in regards to that suhr


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 14, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Darren's back.
> 
> 
> Here's more if they haven't already been posted.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 14, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> quoting myself, in regards to that suhr



Suhr passives will be available, my guess is they just didn't have the tooling done in time for the prototype since Suhr does all of their own passive pups. Just like all of the awesome tops and cool finishes will be order options


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 14, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Darren's back.
> 
> 
> Here's more if they haven't already been posted.




Oh my Christ that thing is incredible. Here's hoping it isn't as expensive as I have a horrible feeling it is.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 14, 2010)

slaz said:


>



is that a rosewood neck?

I kinda like how "UnSuhr" that Suhr is. No figuring on hte body, 7 strings, black hardware, friggin EMGs.


im Gasing for it.  Maybe they will sell that one uber cheap as a protype model.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 14, 2010)

I think it's a vulcanized maple neck, but not 100% sure


----------



## Vaaben (Jan 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know, I know for a fact that Suhr guitars both play and sound amazing, and have an insane level of build quality, but that is just about the most underwhelming guitar I've seen so far, at this NAMM.
> 
> I was picturing a 7-string version of these:
> 
> ...



They would have done something prettier if they had the time. That guitar was finished being built the day before the show started. They had to go with a mahogany body oiled in order to push it out quick enough to even be at the show! They promised to have something there, so they didn't have time to do any pretty tops, but do keep in mind they're custom, so you can get whatever you please! 

I guarantee you soon there will be plenty of 7 string pictures that will have pretty tops etc. like those pictures. Time was the issue.

As for the EMG comment, they haven't gotten their passives made yet so they used these. Blackouts will be an option too along with the Aldrich 7's I believe. The EMG's were convenient for them so they could get the 7 string to the show.



technomancer said:


> I think it's a vulcanized maple neck, but not 100% sure



Yeah it is, with a rosewood fingerboard.

Forgot to mention... that Suhr 7 is a PROTOTYPE. 

*prototype* |&#712;pr&#333;t&#601;&#716;t&#299;p|
noun
a first or preliminary model of something, esp. a machine, from which other forms are developed or copied.

done.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 15, 2010)

universe reissue=do want.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

Vaaben said:


> They would have done something prettier if they had the time. That guitar was finished being built the day before the show started. They had to go with a mahogany body oiled in order to push it out quick enough to even be at the show! They promised to have something there, so they didn't have time to do any pretty tops, but do keep in mind they're custom, so you can get whatever you please!
> 
> I guarantee you soon there will be plenty of 7 string pictures that will have pretty tops etc. like those pictures. Time was the issue.
> 
> ...



I don't think you read the bottom of my post.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 15, 2010)

So what is vulcanized maple? I love the Suhr



Prydogga said:


> Darren's back.
> 
> 
> Here's more if they haven't already been posted.



Good god that's all sorts of badass


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 15, 2010)

well... at least they look good.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> well... at least they look good.



I'd love if Darren got back in the swirling game.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'd love if Darren got back in the swirling game.





its times like this I wish I was a doctor


----------



## drmosh (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know, I know for a fact that Suhr guitars both play and sound amazing, and have an insane level of build quality, but that is just about the most underwhelming guitar I've seen so far, at this NAMM.
> 
> I know they're custom, and that ones like the ones I posted can easily be ordered. I guess I was just really looking forward to the Suhr 7.
> 
> Don't mind me.



Well, I am entirely certain you will be able to get a 7 with awesome tops etc like those other guitars in the future. It is a prototype after all. I think he was catering more to the wishes of his son


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 15, 2010)

I want the Ibanez RGA8 and the RG1527Z 

Must start saving, because I also want to buy my first Agile 8-string this year!!!

Of course, I'd love to get that Universe reissue, but I'm sure that one won't be affordable for me


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 15, 2010)

7 string Suhr = sex, I love the top on it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

drmosh said:


> Well, I am entirely certain you will be able to get a 7 with awesome tops etc like those other guitars in the future. It is a prototype after all. I think he was catering more to the wishes of his son



Please guys, don't get me wrong, this is still just about my favorite guitar from NAMM so far. I've wanted a 7-string Suhr for about five years now. 

I was just a little shocked when I first saw the guitar as pictured. Especially after John was on here going down the specs he had planned. 

I still plan on buying one (as long as my tax return is halfway decent) as soon as I humanly can. 

Also, like I said, that's probably one of the best built 7s at all of NAMM. In fact that one is kinda growing on me, the vulcanized maple is delicious.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Please guys, don't get me wrong, this is still just about my favorite guitar from NAMM so far. I've wanted a 7-string Suhr for about five years now.
> 
> I was just a little shocked when I first saw the guitar as pictured. Especially after John was on here going down the specs he had planned.
> 
> ...



I rather like the look of that Suhr.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 15, 2010)

Some more pics of the Jacksons from this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/106909-my-namm-thread.html











Headstock looks a bit better there


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 15, 2010)

^^^^^
Digging the flame maple Jackson


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmm tasty. 

Btw, anyone has news/pics of the new Framus 7?


----------



## drmosh (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Please guys, don't get me wrong, this is still just about my favorite guitar from NAMM so far. I've wanted a 7-string Suhr for about five years now.
> 
> I was just a little shocked when I first saw the guitar as pictured. Especially after John was on here going down the specs he had planned.
> 
> ...



I totally understand you, but I rather thought that especially given the specs thread that John made that people should expect a no-frills guitar (which I personally actually much prefer) with EMGs since that was what he said was going to happen.

I really want to play it!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

drmosh said:


> I really want to play it!



RIGHT?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 15, 2010)

God I'd love that Suhr, screw maple top open mahogany looks awesome, too bad it'll be expensive as hell  I want it!


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like Jackson have a couple of US 7-string archtop soloists at the show. Number 48.


----------



## Vaaben (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think you read the bottom of my post.



Yes I did, but i was just addressing why it was so "underwhelming" ,simply a time factor. Sorry, No hard feelings man.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

Vaaben said:


> Yes I did, but i was just addressing why it was so "underwhelming" ,simply a time factor. Sorry, No hard feelings man.



It's all good bro, and I completely understand. 

Like I said, I didn't mean to knock the guitar, I'm just so fucking excited about a Suhr 7 that I got a little carried away.


----------



## Vaaben (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's all good bro, and I completely understand.
> 
> Like I said, I didn't mean to knock the guitar, I'm just so fucking excited about a Suhr 7 that I got a little carried away.



bahah  yeah man I've been waiting years too I can't believe it's finally come! I can't wait to see what the other custom orders will look like after this! I'd love an alder with a flame top! One day...


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 15, 2010)

nedheftyfunk said:


> Looks like Jackson have a couple of US 7-string archtop soloists at the show. Number 48.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 15, 2010)

^why can't the import headstock look like that!?!


----------



## Leuka (Jan 15, 2010)

Any pics of the Peavey Devin Townsend signature 7-string if there is one?


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 15, 2010)

28", alder. Pretty cool, wonder how it'll be priced.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 15, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> 28", alder. Pretty cool, wonder how it'll be priced.




That will apparently be unveiled tomorrow when Devy is at NAMM.


----------



## darbdavys (Jan 15, 2010)

JamesGrote said:


> Ibanez US site updated:
> Ibanez :: Electric Guitars
> 
> Beyond belief, it looks like US doesn't get RGA472 7 string, as rumored. US doesn't even get the awesome Predator Tongue red color. The RGA 6 is the purple flame. Does every other country get the RGA427 except US?


| Ibanez guitars
was linked from the US site. maybe they haven't finished updating it


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmm... and why can't All of the RG's and 7 string Rgs have THIS contour on the back?...


----------



## st2012 (Jan 15, 2010)

Peavey.com :: Winter NAMM: Peavey Launches PXD Vicious Guitars With Devin Townsend Signature Model

Holy GAS batman!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 15, 2010)

st2012 said:


> Peavey.com :: Winter NAMM: Peavey Launches PXD Vicious Guitars With Devin Townsend Signature Model
> 
> Holy GAS batman!


omg the specs are amazing!
28" scale, custom 81-7 and an single 7 in the neck, mahogani, necktrhu...holy crap, GAS!!!


----------



## drmosh (Jan 15, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> 28", alder. Pretty cool, wonder how it'll be priced.



apparently 999, which is pretty awesome


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 15, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> omg the specs are amazing!
> 28" scale, custom 81-7 and an single 7 in the neck, *Alder*, necktrhu...holy crap, GAS!!!




Fixed.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 15, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> omg the specs are amazing!
> 28" scale, custom 81-7 and an single 7 in the neck, mahogani, necktrhu...holy crap, GAS!!!



the 7 has alder wings?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 15, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Fixed.


Oh, thanks 
Must have mixed it up with the prototype which was made of mahogany 
Too excited to write properly


----------



## st2012 (Jan 15, 2010)

drmosh said:


> the 7 has alder wings?



Yeah, maple neck-thru with alder wings. Both 6's are set-neck mahogany.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Dev could ya please move your hand so I can see the upper fret access lol...

Interesting. Maybe.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 15, 2010)

I MUST get these ones:







and


----------



## loktide (Jan 15, 2010)

Santuzzo said:


> I MUST get these ones:



don't you already own a 1527? it's the same guitar, just a different color


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 15, 2010)

loktide said:


> don't you already own a 1527? it's the same guitar, just a different color



I know, dude, I actually have two 1527's (one is the white one with a maple fingerboard).
It's just a different color, but I love a black guitar!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

loktide said:


> don't you already own a 1527? it's the same guitar, just a different color



Plus it has a different trem and other hardware.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Plus it has a different trem and other hardware.





Plus, if I reaslly like a guitar very much, I don't mind having the same guitar in different colors, but I know it does seem a bit crazy.

I'd also love to get this, but I am sure it will be VERY expensive


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Jan 15, 2010)

Dean Guitars: New for 2010 such a huge disappointment from Dean


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

JacksonKE2Shred said:


> Dean Guitars: New for 2010 such a huge disappointment from Dean



Was anyone even remotely expecting much from them?

Though, I will give them credit. Only four new Dime models! That has to be some sort of record for them.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Was anyone even remotely expecting much from them?
> 
> Though, I will give them credit. Only four new Dime models! That has to be some sort of record for them.



and alot of the models have been on the internet for months. like the Dave Mustaine Zero, the Dean from hell rust, the red and silver razor and the New rusty cooley sig.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 15, 2010)

An active 7 string single coil from EMG? I wonder what the route is going to look like 



loktide said:


> don't you already own a 1527? it's the same guitar, just a different color



And it's not basswood


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> And it's not basswood



Huh?

http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/shopping...p?key=ibanez&view=1&count=48&sort=1&id=146355


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 15, 2010)

Not bad at all. That shape looks much better natural.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 15, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> An active 7 string single coil from EMG? I wonder what the route is going to look like
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not basswood



It's not?

I thought it is, but I'm not 100% sure. Either way, I WANT ONE !!!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Huh?
> 
> CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[



I was referring to the RGA because for some reason I thought you guys were saying it was the same as the 1527 

Whoops


----------



## xxxyyy (Jan 15, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Not bad at all. That shape looks much better natural.



Is this one made in USA?

Little OT: I'm wondering why he chose a bolt-on instead of a neckthru...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 15, 2010)

xxxyyy said:


> Is this one made in USA?
> 
> Little OT: I'm wondering why he chose a bolt-on instead of a neckthru...



It's just what he prefers. I tend to prefer bolt-ons as well.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 15, 2010)

st2012 said:


> Peavey.com :: Winter NAMM: Peavey Launches PXD Vicious Guitars With Devin Townsend Signature Model
> 
> Holy GAS batman!


 
I'm torn.. Save money for BCR's JrV 7? Save for an Agile 727 V with a string through bridge? Or save for Hevy Devy's PV?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 15, 2010)

xxxyyy said:


> Is this one made in USA?
> 
> Little OT: I'm wondering why he chose a bolt-on instead of a neckthru...



It is USA made, it's the RC7, not RC7X. I like it but I think I need the graphic to disctract me from the odd body shape.


----------



## Leuka (Jan 16, 2010)

WAT
This thing is fugly. I was excepting something that is excactly the same lookin as Devys own custom but that thing just ruined my dreams.

But maybe... If I could just a little bit...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 16, 2010)

Santuzzo said:


> Plus, if I reaslly like a guitar very much, I don't mind having the same guitar in different colors, but I know it does seem a bit crazy.
> 
> I'd also love to get this, but *I am sure it will be VERY expensive*



And how!

Rich at IbanezRules ordered six of them, and five are already sold. $6,000 a piece. Jeebus, you can get one of the originals for much cheaper than that.


----------



## ZZB (Jan 16, 2010)

As for Dean, I actually like this one, The Deceiver FG. The body shape is a pretty nicely done LP variation and the headstock looks cool too. Plus the OFR of course. Wouldn't mind one of these!


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 16, 2010)

Leuka said:


> WAT
> This thing is fugly. I was excepting something that is excactly the same lookin as Devys own custom but that thing just ruined my dreams.
> 
> But maybe... If I could just a little bit...


 
Looks good to me, I didn't like that other bridge on the prototype. Wish there was a blackout there instead of an EMG so you wouldn't have a rectangle and an oval hole but alas, he endorses the bass housing guys. I'd switch the toggle and pot and add at least one more control between them personally.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 16, 2010)

ZZB said:


> As for Dean, I actually like this one, The Deceiver FG. The body shape is a pretty nicely done LP variation and the headstock looks cool too. Plus the OFR of course. Wouldn't mind one of these!



Ya know, I agree, it 'is' a nice looking guitar, very classy (although I think they should have used black screws in the pickup rings). If it came in 7... it could be a viable option.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jan 16, 2010)

Leuka said:


> WAT
> This thing is fugly. I was excepting something that is excactly the same lookin as Devys own custom but that thing just ruined my dreams.
> 
> But maybe... If I could just a little bit...


 







I was really looking forward to seeing that and now that I do, I think it looks revolting. Apart from the body shape, that arrowhead bridge plate looks cheap as hell, and I really don't see the point of the emg single coil, nor the weird selector switch position.

That ibby RGD, however is gorgeous, but then again, like a whole bunch of ibby 7's it's just plain black which I find really boring.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 16, 2010)

Perhaps this is why it's the Devin Townsend signature and not the [insert forum member here] signature.  

I don't think it's too bad, and I'm not usually a fan of Vs. I'm curious to see how that neck single sounds.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> you can get one of the originals for much cheaper than that.




If you can find an original non-MKR for under 6K that isn't beat to hell and back you better jump on it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 16, 2010)

lefty robb said:


> If you can find an original non-MKR for under 6K that isn't beat to hell and back you better jump on it.



The last minty (not fully mint by any means) ATD I saw for sale went for $7500, and that was nearly a year ago. Once a collector/player grabs one, they hold on for dear life.


----------



## cvinos (Jan 16, 2010)

Sure this has been posted, but anyways, I post it here:

Ibanez - New for 2010

Ibanez.com | Welcome to Ibanez News: Your Source For All Things Ibanez

http://www.ibanez.com/new


----------



## st2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Leuka said:


> WAT
> This thing is fugly. I was excepting something that is excactly the same lookin as Devys own custom but that thing just ruined my dreams.
> 
> But maybe... If I could just a little bit...



Looks good to me. But then again, I'm an absolute whore for 7-string V's...


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 16, 2010)

ZZB said:


> As for Dean, I actually like this one, The Deceiver FG. The body shape is a pretty nicely done LP variation and the headstock looks cool too. Plus the OFR of course. Wouldn't mind one of these!



Dean used to make this shape as a 7 sometime around 2001 but it had a different name they definitely need to give it a re spec and bring it back as it's one of the few LP style 7's.

I seem to be one of the minority here as I like what I've seen of the Devin Townsend sig so far, but does anyone else think it looks a lot like the Dime-V that Washburn put into production during Dimes last year as an endorsee?


----------



## xxxyyy (Jan 16, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> It is USA made, it's the RC7, not RC7X. I like it but I think I need the graphic to disctract me from the odd body shape.



I hear you... I need the graphics too. I didn't realize how odd looking the body was...


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 16, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The last minty (not fully mint by any means) ATD I saw for sale went for $7500, and that was nearly a year ago. Once a collector/player grabs one, they hold on for dear life.


 

Yep...and these are destin to do the same, although it makes you wonder if these will drive the prices down a little on the origionals since it was thought that Darren wasn't doing this anymore and that they were never going to be made again.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 16, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Perhaps this is why it's the Devin Townsend signature and not the [insert forum member here] signature.
> 
> I don't think it's too bad, and I'm not usually a fan of Vs. I'm curious to see how that neck single sounds.



Problem is the one Devin Townsend has been using (to me) looks a thousand times better. I'm not angry by this I'm actually really sad, if it was a clear copy of his I would have bought it in a second, especially seeing as there's no "LOOK I'M A DEVIN TOWNSEND FAN" inlays or such, although being A HUGE DEVIN TOWNSEND FAN I wouldn't mind them either.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 16, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Problem is the one Devin Townsend has been using (to me) looks a thousand times better. I'm not angry by this I'm actually really sad, if it was a clear copy of his I would have bought it in a second, especially seeing as there's no "LOOK I'M A DEVIN TOWNSEND FAN" inlays or such, although being A HUGE DEVIN TOWNSEND FAN I wouldn't mind them either.


 So when he starts playing this one you'll want it again?


----------



## Malacoda (Jan 17, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Already been mentioned in other threads, but presumably at NAMM we will also see more of the new PRS models:
> 
> SE Torero




OMFG, GAS


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 18, 2010)

the new ibby lineup impresses e, and gives me some GAS. still don´t really feel like i need most of them, but i kinda want to try them all 

also, they brought back my favourite ibby basses ever, the light ash/walnut neck through BTB ones. wohoo!

i´m glad ibanez is starting to go all the way when it comes to new models. they were dormant for a while, but the last couple of years have been gradually improving. now we´ve got some major steps in the right direction


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 19, 2010)

Found some better pics of the BC Rich JR V 7....


























Yum.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 19, 2010)

JerkyChid said:


> So when he starts playing this one you'll want it again?



I doubt it. I'm just saying, and why not just recreate the custom?


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 19, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I doubt it. I'm just saying, and why not just recreate the custom?


 
To me, I think it's because what he wanted was the production model but at the time they put on a different bridge for some reason and EMG didn't custom make that singlecoil yet.

But the only way to actually know for sure would be to ask Dev himself. I like it, just not that ugly thing over the ferrules and would have rather have seen both pickups be rounded to match but of course he endorses EMG and probably not switching to Duncan anytime soon.


----------



## Desi (Jan 19, 2010)

I like some of Ibanez's stuff this year, most especially the RGD7....but why aren't we getting the RGA7? DAMNIT IBANEZ! At least we're getting the RGD...so I can't go into full PMS mode...fuck it...DAMNIT IBANEZ!!! THA' FUCK IS WRONG WITH Y'ALL!?!?!?!


----------



## screamindaemon (Jan 19, 2010)

There is an RGA7...
also and RGA7 Prestige, though that's an import only for now...


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 19, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Found some better pics of the BC Rich JR V 7....
> 
> Yum.



Holy balls, GAAAS.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys... did someone played on a new RC7 mahogany? and do someone what costs??


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 19, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Found some better pics of the BC Rich JR V 7....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








pic of me playing this beast at the namm show. Played great

Maple Neck-Thru
Mahogany Wings
Ebony FB
Original Floyd Rose


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 19, 2010)

I found this at the show too


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 19, 2010)

awesomeaustin said:


> pic of me playing this beast at the namm show. Played great
> 
> Maple Neck-Thru
> Mahogany Wings
> ...


  no that's the JrV7, not a Beast nor a Son of Beast. Either way, looks great!


----------



## That_One_Person (Jan 19, 2010)

JerkyChid said:


> no that's the JrV7, not a Beast nor a Son of Beast. Either way, looks great!


 
I think he was calling it a beast of a guitar.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 20, 2010)

That_One_Person said:


> I think he was calling it a beast of a guitar.



This is true^

and it was


----------



## Pauly (Jan 20, 2010)

IBANEZ RULES!! NAMM 2010

If you wanna perv at all the Ibby models.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 21, 2010)

I think BC Rich just killed the Xiphos 7, with specs and price @$569

I can't believe the abundance of 7s this year. Lots of choices, great prices for the most part, its like we were actually listened to as players!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2010)

I_infect said:


> I think BC Rich just killed the Xiphos 7, with specs and price @$569
> 
> I can't believe the abundance of 7s this year. Lots of choices, great prices for the most part, its like we were actually listened to as players!



Unless you want a fixed bridge, passive pickups, or colors other than black. 

Though, I'm certainly GASing for one, I'll have to play it though. I usually don't get along with OFRs and mahogany bodies.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 21, 2010)

Let's not look gift horses in their mouths  we've had years where we basically got nothing(as far as 7s)... and BC Rich and Washburn now, getting back in the market? That's a good sign, a starting point. Lots of mid level guitars at entry level prices. I don't mind black, if I had a choice of colors or black, I pick black. Prices are returning to attainable levels for the average player, with a few exceptions of course.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 24, 2010)

Found this, all credit to Venomboy, I think he is a member of this forum as well.... 450+ NAMM pics..

KODAK Gallery | Photo Merchandise


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 24, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Found this, all credit to Venomboy, I think he is a member of this forum as well.... 450+ NAMM pics..
> 
> KODAK Gallery | Photo Merchandise



Awesome pics.
Thanks for posting this!


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't believe he got his picture taken with Ed Roman.


----------



## chips400 (Jan 24, 2010)

JacksonKE2Shred said:


> Dean Guitars: New for 2010 such a huge disappointment from Dean


 
as always.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2010)

chips400 said:


> as always.





Especially with the hype about the passive pickup RC7 and fanned RC8. As well as the DSG. 

I guess it shows how out of touch their AR department is.


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, i really cant stand Dean guitars as a whole. They never seem to put out anything that i'm remotely interested in, except for some of their LP clones.

And what the fuck is up with that "Uli" thing?? Eeek!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2010)

Troegenator said:


> Wow, i really cant stand Dean guitars as a whole. They never seem to put out anything that i'm remotely interested in, except for some of their LP clones.
> 
> And what the fuck is up with that "Uli" thing?? Eeek!



Actually, I got to hand it to Dean on that one. They did recreate Uli's Sky Guitar very well, and not in a "tribute" fashion, but in a new slightly modified way. I think they did it justice.

Believe it or not, the Dean version is MORE tasteful than the original. If you can believe that.


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 24, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> i´m glad ibanez is starting to go all the way when it comes to new models. they were dormant for a while, but the last couple of years have been gradually improving. now we´ve got some major steps in the right direction



I agree. I'm especially happy to see Ibanez bringing back the Original Edges and Lo Pro Edges! Now if they'd just bring back the XL Series again...


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Jan 24, 2010)

I saw that "Whole namm day video" at dean.com and those cheaper signature models looked nice... but cheap doesnt mean good... I personaly like the idea of michael angelo signature and the Mike Ammots V but for 300-500, but if the RC7X is also a cheaper model like these and much expensiver with lower quality so these must be the shittest of all...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2010)

UltimaWeapon said:


> I saw that "Whole namm day video" at dean.com and those cheaper signature models looked nice... but cheap doesnt mean good... I personaly like the idea of michael angelo signature and the Mike Ammots V but for 300-500, but if the RC7X is also a cheaper model like these and much expensiver with lower quality so these must be the shittest of all...



Supposedly, according to several members on here, the RC7X is actually a pretty good guitar. The only thing it really suffers from (which comes down to taste) is fairly small frets, at least compared to other super sized fret guitars.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Jan 24, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Supposedly, according to several members on here, the RC7X is actually a pretty good guitar. The only thing it really suffers from (which comes down to taste) is fairly small frets, at least compared to other super sized fret guitars.



Question!?... If the frets are the only problem... what would be if they were replaced for bigger ones just for a few bugs...is it possible? or better said Worth?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2010)

UltimaWeapon said:


> Question!?... If the frets are the only problem... what would be if they were replaced for bigger ones just for a few bugs...is it possible? or better said Worth?



Replacing them would certainly "fix" the problem, if you didn't like the frets in the first place. Though, unless you absolutely love the guitar, it's not really worth it in my opinion. Though, you could probably find a local luthier to do it for a decent price.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Jan 24, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Replacing them would certainly "fix" the problem, if you didn't like the frets in the first place. Though, unless you absolutely love the guitar, it's not really worth it in my opinion. Though, you could probably find a local luthier to do it for a decent price.



I really dont like small frets... When i tried the jem555 i was really dissapointed, big rounded neck with small frets... i think i ask some luthier XD


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 25, 2010)

haffner1 said:


> I can't believe he got his picture taken with Ed Roman.




 I thought that was funny too, notice he is giving him the finger in one of those pics.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 25, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Supposedly, according to several members on here, the RC7X is actually a pretty good guitar. The only thing it really suffers from (which comes down to taste) is fairly small frets, at least compared to other super sized fret guitars.



which is funny, seeing as rustey cooley said they have the tallest frets available, because that´s what he likes


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> which is funny, seeing as rustey cooley said they have the tallest frets available, because that´s what he likes



The RC7G (USA CS) has the giant frets, the RC7X (Korean) not so much. Though, perhaps it's only on the earlier runs.


----------

